# RTL - RTL Corporation



## pussycat2005 (7 June 2006)

1ST oz retractable syringe to receive FDA approval
and a distribution deal with Braun

Any thoughts ?

Is it a good buy at these low prices?


----------



## kransky (15 December 2006)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Announcement made this morning.

spike in volume yesterday should have signalled this one coming!


----------



## skint (15 December 2006)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				kransky said:
			
		

> Announcement made this morning.
> 
> spike in volume yesterday should have signalled this one coming!



Hi Kranksky, This one's exploded this morning. My "Commsec research" has frozen - again - what was the news?


----------



## kransky (15 December 2006)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

http://www.ritract.com/pdf/2006.12.14_Safety_Syringe_Production_Update.pdf

"Ritract is pleased to advise that it has released quantities of its 3ml auto retractable safety syringe product for delivery to the international medical device group B Braun. The delivery will enable B Braun to commence their clinical and user evaluation testing. The product being supplied to B Braun has been thoroughly inspected and testing has proven that the problems experienced in September have now been eliminated."


----------



## skint (15 December 2006)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				kransky said:
			
		

> http://www.ritract.com/pdf/2006.12.14_Safety_Syringe_Production_Update.pdf
> 
> "Ritract is pleased to advise that it has released quantities of its 3ml auto retractable safety syringe product for delivery to the international medical device group B Braun. The delivery will enable B Braun to commence their clinical and user evaluation testing. The product being supplied to B Braun has been thoroughly inspected and testing has proven that the problems experienced in September have now been eliminated."



Thanks for that. The market for such as product is undoubtedly huge. I wonder, however, how difficult it would be to protect the patent.


----------



## malakie_s (17 December 2006)

*RTL - Ritract*

This peaked on Friday and was pulled down by cappers and nervous day traders.
Anything that is this strongly capped is worth a second look. 
In my opinion it should go close or just higher to it pre September price in the 20c range..

Well worth a look.


----------



## Moneybags (17 December 2006)

*Re: RTL - Retractable needle tech.*

Interesting chart........thanks for posting. 

Looks like it could bounce back to Sept sp as you say based on good announcement.

Cheers

MB


----------



## insider (17 December 2006)

*Re: RTL - Retractable needle tech.*

Like this stock? Check out SFP Safety Medical Products


----------



## malakie_s (17 December 2006)

*Re: RTL - Retractable needle tech.*

Now that's impressive!
Many thanks for your post..will be watching closely after I look further into this co.

Any sentiment over where the sp. may settle?

Cheers


----------



## Moneybags (19 December 2006)

*Re: RTL - Retractable needle tech.*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> Like this stock? Check out SFP Safety Medical Products




Yes.......very impressive. Retraced back to 0.41 yesterday but definately worth exploring further.

Thanks.

MB


----------



## constable (5 January 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Rtl for the last two days has had a step up in volume (although i'd ac for bout half of it) and has some consolidation at 10 cents. The graph is looking good with an upward trend and has hit 13 cents today (hopefully will end with hh and hl). Volume is the only problem with this share , good luck day trading it. I bought in at 11c and prepared to wait until braun have finished there testing of rtl's product. Would seem  to be plenty of upside should braun approve.
Anyone else holding?


----------



## constable (19 January 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Since my last post rtl retraced to 9.2c testing the stock. However has rebounded last 2 days, up 10% today to 11c, albeit on comparatively low volume.
Still it would suggest that buyers are holding for the bbraun "approval" .


----------



## constable (21 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> Since my last post rtl retraced to 9.2c testing the stock. However has rebounded last 2 days, up 10% today to 11c, albeit on comparatively low volume.
> Still it would suggest that buyers are holding for the bbraun "approval" .



Well still holding and although going short on the last little spike have built up holding again with only a few more to get back. 
Was successful in speaking with management this week (tried 2 weeks ago but nobody returned my calls) and after being passed around the office, i had a rather enlightening conversation that revealed the following
  - ritract sent of the first batch of syringes in december knowing full well that bbraun would not be able to test the product in house UNTIL THE START OF MARCH! (however they sent the product off anyway should there be a window of opp. for testing  (which there hasnt been))
  - testing once commenced will take 4 -5 weeks.
  - results would therefore be due first or second week of april!
  - and although this is heresay the person i spoke to was extremley upbeat on approval and suggested holding in no uncertain terms.
 My conclusion with the current sp is that people are getting nervous,(understandable which is why i rang and made contact) and impatient as you would have expected a result by now not knowing any better, thus the current lack of interest and plateau.
Last point is  - rtl is very close to realising its long term goals and with the last ann. spiking the sp to 18c just on word they had sent syringes to bbraun,
i would think that a worldwide medical distributor giving the ok to the product will send sp into orbit, (remembering where sp has been).


----------



## jasoni (22 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Just looking at the chart you posted constable, it seems to have finished its downward cycle.. and now is consolidating around the 10c mark until further news. Just want to see the trend reverse and head back up a little to see that the downward trend has finished..


----------



## constable (22 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				jasoni said:
			
		

> Just looking at the chart you posted constable, it seems to have finished its downward cycle.. and now is consolidating around the 10c mark until further news. Just want to see the trend reverse and head back up a little to see that the downward trend has finished..



Im hearing you....you still have a good month or so to buy at these prices so there still might be an opp to get them closer to 9c. Im in already and with a largeish parcel that couldnt be readily bought with volumes on offer. Prefering to be in as once there is a positive ann sp will move quickly with limited shares on offer.


----------



## tech/a (22 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Might be good technology but the market aint liking it.

Purely a speculative risk!
Hate risk.


----------



## chops_a_must (22 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Might be good technology but the market aint liking it.
> 
> Purely a speculative risk!
> Hate risk.



Yep, there is a competitor that is smashing them, ready for market, already approved, distribution deals, pre-filled syringe deals etc etc. (UNI).

This stock is at least a year behind UNI.


----------



## constable (22 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Might be good technology but the market aint liking it.
> 
> Purely a speculative risk!
> Hate risk.



aw cmon your just trying to cap it !!


----------



## constable (22 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Yep, there is a competitor that is smashing them, ready for market, already approved, distribution deals, pre-filled syringe deals etc etc. (UNI).
> 
> This stock is at least a year behind UNI.



Nice one chops! You've forced me into doing some research! However I can say your statement about UNI doesnt stack up!
- firstly the two syringes are vastly different, but both in their own right very exciting!
- uni is a single use, prefilled syringe useful only where a pre-descibed dosage is required. Ideal for inocculations etc massive worldwide potential!
- needle automatically retracts using vacumn pressure inside syringe.     
- ritract syringes are an empty syringe that can be use to not only administer injections but also to take blood samples. And likewise would be useable in every hospital around the world.
- ritract syringes offer the further advantage of the user being in full control of the needle retraction. The only syringe in the world that offers this.

Both fantastic products but different applications that really arent competing with each other.
RTL from my research is a great deal further advanced and has released its product to a worldwide distributor. (Chops truth be known RTL is probably 12 months further advanced than UNI).
Whereas UNI has really only taken the first step with tga approval today and the deal signed in dec with a pharmaceutical co to develop there product for worldwide distribution. 
- RTL has had approval from Tga back in 2004
- Has approval from FDA (food and drug admin United States)
- Australian, US, European and African patents 
- Have completed user trialling and bulk manufacturing trials.
- And have sent the final product to BBraun (worlwide medical distributor)and is currently awaiting approval.  
- Basically once receiving approval from BBraun the goals of rtl have been realised and sales will go through the roof imo. 

Please read my above posts but i must shout it to the world.....
RTL IS AS CLOSE TO REACHING ITS GOALS AS IT HAS EVER BEEN AND SP IS ONLY 9.5c (which happens to be close to the cheapest the sp has been in the last 4 years!!!
Chops you better read this as it took me near on an hour!


----------



## chops_a_must (23 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> Nice one chops! You've forced me into doing some research! However I can say your statement about UNI doesnt stack up!
> - firstly the two syringes are vastly different, but both in their own right very exciting!
> - uni is a single use, prefilled syringe useful only where a pre-descibed dosage is required. Ideal for inocculations etc massive worldwide potential!
> - needle automatically retracts using vacumn pressure inside syringe.
> ...



I have read it, and I appreciate the effort. However, I have a few corrections.

I see nowhere where it says the entire range of UNI needles are pre-filled. The syringe that is available for distribution, as of now, can be used for insulin injections. Because of this, they can't be pre-filled. But yes, the pre-filled needles are their target market.

The UNI needle's retraction is fully controlled by the user.

If RTL have had approval for so long, how come they aren't already selling the product? UNI have their syringes ready for sale now. They have a deal in Canada, which is the biggest market for this stuff, and have GUARANTEED sales there.

I will probably end up owning both of these stocks, but at the moment, UNI is ready to go to market with its main product now. I guess the long wait for the RTL sales is the real drag.

I will be keeping an eye on this stock however. Because whoever wins the race, the earnings potential of both companies are absolutely massive.

Sorry for the late reply... stupid clients. Lol!


----------



## constable (23 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> I have read it, and I appreciate the effort. However, I have a few corrections.
> 
> I see nowhere where it says the entire range of UNI needles are pre-filled. The syringe that is available for distribution, as of now, can be used for insulin injections. Because of this, they can't be pre-filled. But yes, the pre-filled needles are their target market.
> 
> ...



I will get back to you on these points! 
Today i will ring both companies and find out some finer details and see if i cant get them arguing their cases. This has got to be easier than scrolling thru the last 5 years of ann!
Sorry i think i  have made an assumption about uni being only a prefilled syringe! However i cant find anywhere that says its type of syringe can be used for fluid extraction. I will get to the bottom of this and a few other points as each company has made contradictory points reguarding their syringes 
However the point over retraction as best i can tell at this stage
   uni - is an involuntary retraction automatically engaged when plunger is pushed.
   rtl  - is a voluntary retraction user activated.

  - both are offering size range 1, 3 and 5ml and interchangeable needle sizes.


----------



## constable (23 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Well i have spoken to both co's this morning and am slightly closer to working out the pros and cons of each product!
Spoke to Steve Allen of UNI and a Tom (chief engineer of RTL), both willing to give their time which was refreshing.
The main differences at this stage from what i can tell is the retraction device as stated in previous post. Both automatic and have control over speed of retraction. But RTL is user engaged whereas UNI is automatically engaged.
Both are spring activated.
Both will have interchangeable needles sizes (RTL have this product UNI still in development stage)
Fluid extraction is possile with RTLs device but this is not the intended use.
UNI has a gate inside its chamber that prevents the plunger from being withdrawn once first pushed.
RTL plunger is free to move which allows the making up of metered doses of medicine that are in a powder form.
UNI have prefilled syringes RTL is yet to enter this market.
Both are aimed at the health care market but different segments within it.

RTL is still further advanced but only by 6 - 12 months. They have released their product to a distributor for final testing and subsequent lisencing negotiation. 
RTL have so far chosen BBraun as a key supplier to supply to all other distributors. This will slingshot sales but with mpu sacrifice (margins per unit)
Whereas UNI will be directly negotiating with suppliers increasing mpu.

RTL has outsourced its manufacturing
UNI has bought its manufacturer (again increasing mpu)

RTL has fda approval
UNI has applied for fda approval but as they are manufacturing their own product the process will be drawn out but expected by end of 2007.

UNI sees its direct compeditor as Beck and Dickinson who are major suppliers of syringes to the US market.

Market cap of RTL 11mill  - 117,ooo,ooo shares
Market cap of UNI 54 mill - 151,ooo,ooo shares 9,6oo,ooo options

Both companies have been smashed as far as share price goes but they are both nearing completion of their projects and to be honest both look promising. RTL offers perhaps a little more leverage imo at its low price with BBraun being able to expose its products at a faster rate. However long term UNI has greater mpu.
Chops i hate syringes and i hate them even more now!


----------



## chops_a_must (23 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> Both companies have been smashed as far as share price goes but they are both nearing completion of their projects and to be honest both look promising. RTL offers perhaps a little more leverage imo at its low price with BBraun being able to expose its products at a faster rate. However long term UNI has greater mpu.
> Chops i hate syringes and i hate them even more now!



Double Lol! Thanks heaps for all of this. What does MPU stand for? But yes, come early March, if they do get what they are looking for, you will find I'll be holding this one as well. 

But yes, both companies have MASSIVE potential. And I'm sure both will do well.


----------



## constable (23 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Double Lol! Thanks heaps for all of this. What does MPU stand for? But yes, come early March, if they do get what they are looking for, you will find I'll be holding this one as well.
> 
> But yes, both companies have MASSIVE potential. And I'm sure both will do well.



mpu margin per unit. 
Am holding both both now couldnt help but notice on the 5 year chart the large cup handle forming on uni!


----------



## chops_a_must (23 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> mpu margin per unit.
> Am holding both both now couldnt help but notice on the 5 year chart the large cup handle forming on uni!



Yes, I noticed that forming this week, and expected a stronger break out from it on yesterday's ann. And it better bloody well break out. It's my tip this month! Lol!

Thanks for all the great info on this thread once again. Now looking for an entry on RTL.


----------



## dubiousinfo (23 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Great research Constable, very impressive !


----------



## ers_6 (23 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Hi all, 

Just thought Id chip in with my experiences with this stock.

In 2003 when RTL was a newbie on the market i made my very first trade with them, doubled my money in 3 days and was extremely satisfied....
unfortunately due to various circumstances and me being in the real estate market I havent made any trades since....

thats it....

cheers


----------



## azu (25 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

According to RTL's announcement Dec 14, 2006, they stated that their 5ml and 10ml size retractable syringes will be available for delivery in February 2007.

Well, now its near the end of February 2007, but we still haven't heard any news from them in regards to those 5ml and 10ml being available for delivery to B Braun.

I have been eagerly awaiting for them to release this news because the last time they released news that the 3ml were sent to B Braun, their SP spiked from about 0.09 to an intra-day high of about 0.18.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## constable (25 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				azu said:
			
		

> According to RTL's announcement Dec 14, 2006, they stated that their 5ml and 10ml size retractable syringes will be available for delivery in February 2007.
> 
> Well, now its near the end of February 2007, but we still haven't heard any news from them in regards to those 5ml and 10ml being available for delivery to B Braun.
> 
> ...



They spiked last time because the ann sinalled that  they had overcome manufacturing problems. Although an ann on a new release would be positive i wouldnt expect anything gangbusters over it. The big ann. is bbrauns acceptance of the first lot of syringes which should come early april. 
Why dont you ring their office and find out about the new release?


----------



## azu (25 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

constable, can you please help me ring them ?   
since u seem kinda experienced in ringing them...   

also... if they don't release thoses 5ml and 10ml by the end of feb 07 as promised, that could signal the start of more manufacturing problems?

either way.. i just hope that they can keep the market more up-to-date with whats happening. good or bad. I do hope its good of course.


----------



## constable (28 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Chops i hope you got some at 9c! picked up 50k myself!


----------



## chops_a_must (28 February 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> Chops i hope you got some at 9c! picked up 50k myself!



Nope. Still can't see an entry on this one. Although the biotechs have been hit nowhere near as hard as other sectors. Would either like some good news... or a change in the chart before I get in I think.


----------



## constable (8 March 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



			
				azu said:
			
		

> constable, can you please help me ring them ?
> since u seem kinda experienced in ringing them...
> 
> also... if they don't release thoses 5ml and 10ml by the end of feb 07 as promised, that could signal the start of more manufacturing problems?
> ...



Yes more up to date , that would be refreshing . Anyway i have rung and there are no problems with the 5 and 10 ml syringes its just that BBraun are happy to complete their trialling with only one syringe size  and the other sizes aren't required. To date progress is positive and still aiming for completion end of march and a recommendation mid april.
Looks as though share price and demand will drift until then but with the lack of supply, any positive news will spike it. Does seem undervalued at the 9c mark with a current market cap of 11mill, but the problems they encountered last year have sapped market confidence. Anyway happy with what ive researched and looking forward to proceedings in 5 or so weeks.


----------



## constable (21 March 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Bit of volume today didnt move the price tho. Not long to go now anyway to the end of month . I hate waiting for ann. ie gdn eka hlx etc etc etc . I think trading price action is far easy than worring about fundamentals and trading on ann. Wel'l see if we get this trade right before i completely can the idea!
Nothing to stop this share from rocketing with a sniff of good news and no real available volume on the board.


----------



## constable (3 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Just looking at whats happened the last few days (been on site monday and tues working for sir branson strangely enough) doesnt take much to move rtl does it! Still not expecting ann for another couple of weeks but should come in time so i dont languish again in the stock comp!


----------



## constable (5 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Up 6.5% on low volume.
Got to top 10 in stock comp (briefly  ).
Not much looking forward as far as supply goes after 9.7c is busted.
Is it just me or im the only person holding on this forum?


----------



## constable (12 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



constable said:


> Up 6.5% on low volume.
> Got to top 10 in stock comp (briefly  ).
> Not much looking forward as far as supply goes after 9.7c is busted.
> Is it just me or im the only person holding on this forum?




Well constable 9.7c has been busted after the large order @ 9.7c was split ....supply side problems now


----------



## ExPrEsS82 (12 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



constable said:


> Well constable 9.7c has been busted after the large order @ 9.7c was split ....supply side problems now




What do u mean supply side problems? 
Do they not have enough supply of the syringes?
I'm in on RTL as well so I'm very interested!!!!
Good to see the share at 10c.


----------



## constable (12 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



ExPrEsS82 said:


> What do u mean supply side problems?
> Do they not have enough supply of the syringes?
> I'm in on RTL as well so I'm very interested!!!!
> Good to see the share at 10c.




Relax expresso, by supply side problems i was meaning available shares on the sell side ( no sell depth ) ......massive gap between buyers 9.6c and sellers 11c. This is a good thing if you already hold !


----------



## constable (12 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Just thought id post a graph on rtl ,i havent done one for a while and it looks as though it's completed a recent  period of accumulation. Break above 10c is the next move and then onto a 13c break.


----------



## constable (14 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Closed higher on smaller volume finishing at 10c (its been a long road back!) . Volume was lower (two trades) but has increased over the last week.
Not experienced enough in ew to confirm whether this a start of a wave 1 or a wave 3. Either way im looking for a break over 13c to confirm trend change.
Upcoming ann on braun outcome would obviously be the catalyst.


----------



## constable (18 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

rtl in preopen!
this has got to be the big one!


----------



## constable (18 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



constable said:


> rtl in preopen!
> this has got to be the big one!




Bit of a premature postalation there! Safety syringe update, although not the clincher was refreshing none the less. They're looking to close the deal this financial year with bbraun and are also in further negotiations with another player!


----------



## kiwi05 (18 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Hi Constable

Just a question re financial year. Is that June in Australia?

Cheers Kiwi05


----------



## constable (18 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



kiwi05 said:


> Hi Constable
> 
> Just a question re financial year. Is that June in Australia?
> 
> Cheers Kiwi05




Yep....I take it nz goes on the calendar year?


----------



## azu (19 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

i used to be a keen follower of RTL, but I was glad i got out more than a month ago.... 
they spent $665,000 last quarter?? on what?? their sample products are already out and they are just waiting for BBraun to review their product (plus afew dudes negotiating with a company) and they still manage still splash more than half of the money they raised in just one quarter... 
and now ... only $194,000 .. at the current rate that they are spending their money.. thats not even sufficient for one month! now its already april 18, i bet they only have about $50,000 now left in the bank at most! bascially, they are broke AGAIN... and maybe they will have to borrow back the $700,000 that they just managed to pay back via captial rising....

but... i do hope they land this deal with BBraun, otherwise.... need i say more....


----------



## constable (19 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



azu said:


> i used to be a keen follower of RTL, but I was glad i got out more than a month ago....
> they spent $665,000 last quarter?? on what?? their sample products are already out and they are just waiting for BBraun to review their product (plus afew dudes negotiating with a company) and they still manage still splash more than half of the money they raised in just one quarter...
> and now ... only $194,000 .. at the current rate that they are spending their money.. thats not even sufficient for one month! now its already april 18, i bet they only have about $50,000 now left in the bank at most! bascially, they are broke AGAIN... and maybe they will have to borrow back the $700,000 that they just managed to pay back via captial rising....
> 
> but... i do hope they land this deal with BBraun, otherwise.... need i say more....




It doesnt sound like much does it! However the director Michael Dennis Boyd on the 5/1/2007 underwrote 9,488,051 shares @8c for a grand total of $759,044.08. Now they are serious dollars and to me there is a lot of reassurance when a director puts his own $ on the line like that.
These guys in the next 2 months are finalising 2 licencing agreements that will mean one thing ......income. Im sure any cash flow problems will be solved when they are this close to a milestone that has been in the making for the last 5 years.
and no im not having trouble sleeping over it, just my 2yo is in our bed and taken over my side!


----------



## kiwi05 (19 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

HI constable

Thanks for the reply. Actually its march in NZ. Thats why I was checking. I don't own any as yet have an order at 8.7 cents didn't quite get there yesterday. I'm watching to see what happens at the moment still may slip back again. 
Cheers KIWI05


----------



## constable (19 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



kiwi05 said:


> HI constable
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Actually its march in NZ. Thats why I was checking. I don't own any as yet have an order at 8.7 cents didn't quite get there yesterday. I'm watching to see what happens at the moment still may slip back again.
> Cheers KIWI05




March wow ...straight out of xmas and into tax time! 
rtl has got some healthy buy depth around the low 9s now and seems to have formed a solid base. But if someone took out the 600k then youd be in with a chance. Looks as though you've got 2 months, good luck with your order kiwi05!


----------



## azu (20 April 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

thanks for your reply constable, i was just raging my anger over RTL for their spending spree... its not as if they have any income at all...
on the other hand,.. yes... i have the feeling that things might just go their way in the coming couple of months... but the worrying thing is that they have no money... broke... so... thats why i don't wanna get in now.. just in case they want to raise more money... which would have to be at a discounted rate of the current SP.... 

but... i am watching to see when its a good time to get it.. but not till at least afew weeks later at least i think....

and Kiwi... comon.. u can do more than 10800 shares @ 0.087!!! lol ... =) should i come join u with 200,000 shares? =)


----------



## constable (9 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Still meandering along above the 8c line, nothing much to see here, although has broken long term trend line and well and truly into a cup handle.
I did speak to management yesterday regarding the companies cash position and he was fairly confident/upbeat that in June a licensing agreement would be ratified (as per last ann.)and funds from an up front fee on that agreement would generate cash. Also mentioned r and d reinbursement from the govt was expected for last fin year.
Still think this is an exciting oppurtunity at the current sp (ipo, 3 years ago was 20c! and has been as high as 50c). This company by the end of the financial year expects to have at least 1 global medical distributor signed up and with another major player in the fray providing competition ,or may even pip BBraun at the post (now that would be funny seeing as BBraun has taken so long) 
With a market cap of only 10mill and their technology about to be catapulted onto the worldwide stage current sp is a bargain imo.


----------



## constable (15 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Wow under 8c for the first time in its trading history!! 
It seems like one seller needed his cash urgently as i cant fathom why anyone would sell this close to the licensing agreement. Nonetheless wish i could say my average price was this low and good luck for those orders that got filled.


----------



## azu (16 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Constable, 

- "It seems like one seller needed his cash urgently"
It looks like 3-4 relatively big sellers to me (considering RTL's low average trading volume) .

- "i cant fathom why anyone would sell this close to the licensing agreement"
 Im sure you have heard of plenty of cases where info gets leaked and people bail out before its officially released? (whats the bet that RTL will release news within the next few days stating that BBraun does not wish to proceed with any licensing agreement.. etc etc?)

Sorry constable, i don't mean to sound negative.... but... what happened today doesn't look good for whats going to come ... (i do hope that im wrong) ... the best u can hope for is that those sellers today needed some cash as u optimistically believe...


----------



## constable (16 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



azu said:


> Constable,
> 
> - "It seems like one seller needed his cash urgently"
> It looks like 3-4 relatively big sellers to me (considering RTL's low average trading volume) .
> ...




Haha ,yes well that one seller did gather a bit of a following but sp was fairly steady today and didnt tank to 7c like i would have thought. Bit of depth at 7c now which should give it some support. Keep in mind that one seller only unloaded 180000 units from memory, so hardly an earth shattering move.
Rest assured i did ring their office and was told by the md that everything is going to plan and no circumstances have changed and the licensing agreements are proceeding on schedule as per previous ann. So azu ,i doubt very much your cynasism will be rewarded,(that sounded nasty but its not  ) but yes i would prefer to see the sp going up! I did pick up more stock yesterday anyrate as i cant help but think this is going to be one of those times when you look back and think why didnt i take advantage of its weakness ( famous last words haha) but with a 2% holding, ive already made my bed and in for the long haul!
cheers c


----------



## constable (16 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Just looking at the last few days on the graph it has snuck back inside long term downward trendline. But considering its taken 7 months for the sp to travel from the lower trendline to the other side, i can forgive a little bit of resistance at this stage.


----------



## azu (18 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

looks like quite afew more people "needed money" today....  .. 
guess the support at 8c has gone... keeps getting dumped.... 
now .. the support is at 7c... but once that is broken... there is no visible support under 7c... it would be interesting to see how low it can go after the 7c support gets broken...  this consistent selling is not looking good for the upcoming news ... moreover... the company must be running pretty dry by now.... 

but constable.. i do hope that RTL will go in the right direction for u... i do see the potentials with this company.... but ... without any contracts... the potentials cannot eventuate ... thus... down she goes as they have no source of revenue...  so.. fingers crossed... and see what the news (which should have been out by now) will bring all RTL holders.... 

good luck .....


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



azu said:


> looks like quite afew more people "needed money" today....  ..
> guess the support at 8c has gone... keeps getting dumped....
> now .. the support is at 7c... but once that is broken... there is no visible support under 7c... it would be interesting to see how low it can go after the 7c support gets broken...  this consistent selling is not looking good for the upcoming news ... moreover... the company must be running pretty dry by now....
> 
> ...




Hi azu..One of my _biggest_ mistakes when I first started  in the stock market was trying to pick the bottom of a *downward trending *stock.The hit/miss ratio was low.Good luck, lol, if you trade this way.


----------



## constable (18 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



azu said:


> looks like quite afew more people "needed money" today....  ..
> guess the support at 8c has gone... keeps getting dumped....
> now .. the support is at 7c... but once that is broken... there is no visible support under 7c... it would be interesting to see how low it can go after the 7c support gets broken...  this consistent selling is not looking good for the upcoming news ... moreover... the company must be running pretty dry by now....
> 
> ...




Interesting you continually talking this stock down azu, i would love to know your motives  .  
Couple of points to the above regarding the dry point and your deal expectations.
 - rtl has access to unsecured loan funds from a related party should they be required. 
 - the company expects to recieve funds from a research and development tax offset
- as stated by the last company ann. 18/april they expect a deal to be finalised by the end of the financial year. Still a month and half to go. Bbraun is close to finalising its evaluation and the other party as stated in the ann will have completed the user evaluation by mid may. Which leads me to think we will have an offer on the table very shortly and a subsequent counter offer from Bbraun so on and so forth.
This is information is all readily available in their past ann. azu!!
Price action is looking sick but let the lemmings jump, ive done my research and am still happy to hold medium term.


----------



## azu (19 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

constable, i have no motives...  its just that u seem to be giving a very one-sided view... and i am just giving others the other side of the story so they will get a balanced view.... although u may be prepared to go down with this ship with your 2% holdings.. then.. thats good for u.... but... please don't paint a pretty picture for this company as if nothing is going wrong.... e.g. the SP keeps hitting record low.. and u r saying... oh.. thats just because those sellers needed money... but com'on... this consistent selling must tell u and others something ahead of the news to be released right??? u seem to want to fall under a false sense of security with this stock ...   

anyway... let the SP speak for itself... which supports my assertions.. 
and if u think that what i said here previous caused the SP to close at *0.065*.. haahha... give me a BREAK! So... did you increase your holding at this "cheap" price again? now that the support at 0.07 has been smashed... where to from now? maybe.. u can buy up some shares to make things look better hey? 

conclusion... this stock is too risky now.... at the moment... the trend of the sp and indication of the news ahead is not good... of course.. im not saying that it will definitely be bad news... but... like i said previously... this company needs a contract (just one would do!) ... once that happens ... the SP should recover significantly.... otherwise... down she goes.....


----------



## constable (19 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



azu said:


> constable, i have no motives...  its just that u seem to be giving a very one-sided view... and i am just giving others the other side of the story so they will get a balanced view.... although u may be prepared to go down with this ship with your 2% holdings.. then.. thats good for u.... but... please don't paint a pretty picture for this company as if nothing is going wrong.... e.g. the SP keeps hitting record low.. and u r saying... oh.. thats just because those sellers needed money... but com'on... this consistent selling must tell u and others something ahead of the news to be released right??? u seem to want to fall under a false sense of security with this stock ...
> 
> anyway... let the SP speak for itself... which supports my assertions..
> and if u think that what i said here previous caused the SP to close at *0.065*.. haahha... give me a BREAK! So... did you increase your holding at this "cheap" price again? now that the support at 0.07 has been smashed... where to from now? maybe.. u can buy up some shares to make things look better hey?
> ...




I was dreading your reply more than the price action !  This is worse than going down to Carlton!  
- No, i think azu that the selling at the minute is panic selling rather than informed selling, but nice bit of propaganda anyway!
- Yes i will continue to buy more shares if it continues to be discounted, as i am confident with my research.
- No, i dont think you, the great azu has any effect on the sp as result of your valued commentary.
- Feel free to continually take me out of context in reguards to my comment on the first sale that dropped the price.
- Too risky depends entirely on your individual circumstances. (i have very large testicals how bout yourself) 
One things for sure i dont believe there are many trading days between now and the answer the market needs!


----------



## constable (19 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

A couple of things on the risk point azu 
 For me this is a medium term trade which im applying f/a and as it is a low volume stock i am prepared to give it a great deal of freedom.
 I regularly day trade and rarely give a stock more than 2 ticks on a stop loss.
 Your comments about rtl price action is valid from a short term perspective and furthermore with a low volume and depth, exit strategies are greatly restricted.
For me chalk and cheese anyway in trading application. Anyway enjoying your banter! c


----------



## azu (22 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

constable... 
your nightmare just got worse.... your ship carrying syringes is sinking way faster than i would have predicted ... today .. support @ 0.06 was smashed... and... the highest bidder now is @ 0.048 !! (is that u? )

if everything is going as well as your "research" shows... why r people still willing to sell at huge losses (prices were varying from 0.085-0.10 before this recent dive)..?? like u said... results r just around the corner... and ... u wonder why people somehow r willing to sell before the results at up to 40% lost???? com'on ... it never crosses your mind that sensitive info has leaked? simply because RTL "doesn't" know about it (according to your phone conversation with RTL and was assured by them "that everything is going to plan")... doesn't stop investors having connections with BBraun to obtain some info right? of course... i am not saying that this is in fact what is happening... but... i will say that its not out of the question... do u agree? or there could be other reasons why the sp is diving which we don't know about...! if u think that we live in a world where the market is fair... think again! 

anyway... i guess u r fast running out of excuses to justify the consistent sellings at record low prices... but.. i would like to hear it nevertheless....  on the other hand... sellers smashing through support at record low prices simply reinforces my position everyday... u must admit that selling at this price is not an easy thing to do ...  i definitely wouldn't sell any shares at such huge losses unless i know something bad is going to (or most likely) happen...

anyway... constable.... for someone who questions my motive and accuses me of spreading rumors to harm RTL... i guess i am the one who is actually correct up to this point in time... and your optimistic view on RTL is getting hammered everyday (based on the sp)..... 

lets hope tmr will be a better day for u and RTL holders.... good luck.. i do mean it.!


----------



## constable (22 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

its good to see your passionate about your sh*tcanning of me and rtl!
On the other hand try not too take things so personally azu, my ego is not tied to this stock, but i believe yours is.
Rtl is getting hammered but it doesnt take a genius to work out what  happened today and that is the panic selling slowed and the bottom feeders took control. No, im not happy about the price movement, but this is offset somewhat by the fact over the last few days i have picked what i consider to be some real bargain share parcels and dropped my av by nearly a cent. I may well be stupid but im certainly happy to be one of the few buyers who have benefited from the lemmings panic.
I have made a commitment to this stock and more so happy to be a part of this company. While i am realistic about a worst case scenario however apart from panic selling the facts havent changed. Rtl have a world class product, the means to mass produce it and two worldwide distributors competing for a licensing agreement.
Time will reveal all and its just a matter for me to sit on my hands a put up with those who can take cheap shots because ive got the balls to post up my investments regardless of how they are doing!


----------



## azu (23 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

another day... another record low closing price ... and i do wonder how can u still remain so upbeat and positive about this company.... but it is interesting that u r still simply justifying such price drop as "panic selling", "lemmings", etc..  lol... r those the only reasons why a SP would dive?? thats laughable... 
if they really have "world class product" as u alleged... do u think a company with "world class product" would close at record low prices everyday recently?
so... lets just say if the SP starts going up... r u going to reason it as... "panic buying" and "lemmings"?? i don't think so... u will probably say stuff like.. the company is going good .. thats why the SP is up... etc etc... 

"world class product"! haha .. com'on ... simply because they r the first to put some spring on a syring for automatic retraction doesn't mean that its a world class product!! geezz.... thats something no one taught of... use spring for retraction... mmmm.... thats genius!!! lol..... their product may be applicable... but i think naming it world class is abit pushing it don't u think... lol...

anway... enough said ... you r the one who is losing heaps everyday... not me... so.... i don't really care whether where this share ends up.... and those who believed me would have sold at a much higher price than today's close... and get back in at a much lower price now if they want to ... instead of being tighted up by holding (and buying more) as you recommended....


----------



## dubiousinfo (23 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Constable & Azu

There has been some really great contributions from both of you. 
Constable is to be applauded for the enormous amount of research he has carried out and shared. Whether others decide to invest is a matter for themselves.
Azu your points are valid and a reminder that company fundamentals and share price can often be very different matters.
However, the last 2 posts from both of you have sunk into personal attacks which only serves to detract from your previous good efforts.


----------



## constable (23 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



dubiousinfo said:


> Constable & Azu
> 
> There has been some really great contributions from both of you.
> Constable is to be applauded for the enormous amount of research he has carried out and shared. Whether others decide to invest is a matter for themselves.
> ...




Yes thankyou for stepping in dubious, twas getting a tad nasty! 
On a lighter note sellers dried up somewhat as feeders had to chase, volume was up and average price for the day was 6.07c.


----------



## azu (24 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

hey dubiousinfo... nice to hear from a third party...
i agree that our posts should focus on RTL.. and nothing personal... 

anyway... nice to see some support at 0.06.. although .. the volume is still too low to indicate any reversal.... and definitely does not indicate anything positive news upcoming... that is... things can still go either way... and maybe more punters r willing to take a bet with lower risk (i.e. lower price entry) ... lets just hope that their delayed annoucement will be a positive one for all RTL holders... good luck...

just a warning though... if they delay their annoucement (which should have been released mid-may as promised) for any longer without any updates... u will probably see the SP get punished again.... probably down to 0.05...

cheers!


----------



## rocka1 (24 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

well ive just decided to buy 90000 for .060 may be high risk but at a bargain cheers  ps, ill go along with ya constable


----------



## doctorj (24 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Good luck rocka1.

Did you get in today or are you holding off for tomorrow?


----------



## rocka1 (24 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

HI DOCTORJ i will buy tomorow , i sold my AED shares hansome profit for 2 days work and decided to buy large parcel of mre as they were down 8% , ive ran out of dosh, i will put a order in for that 90000 tomorrow even though .057 would be good,  target price well i really havent done my homework thoroughly yet, better be carefull don,t want to ramp up price, i personally consider this stock speculative, high risk , price well .089 if positive announcement is made withinn month, if no announcement below   .045   and ill get out and count losses , im not prepared to put bick dollars on this stock. volume and charts looke real bad as you would know


----------



## rocka1 (25 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

HI guys got in today ive been doing alot of reading up on this retractable syringe i am amazed that 1 of the directors Denis boyd took up almost $760,000.00 in entitlement issues not sold  he must have faith .


----------



## Ken (25 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Looks dangerous to be buying while theres so much selling.

How do you know its not going to drop to 3 cents for 4 cents?

Guessing game can take years to recover.


----------



## constable (25 May 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



Ken said:


> Looks dangerous to be buying while theres so much selling.




I thought the selling supply coming in today was fairly restrained (close was up .3c),suggesting that the weaker hands may have finished unloading?! It's still worth sitting in the depth just in case, although you wouldnt have got em today.


----------



## azu (9 June 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*



azu said:


> hey dubiousinfo... nice to hear from a third party...
> i agree that our posts should focus on RTL.. and nothing personal...
> 
> anyway... nice to see some support at 0.06.. although .. the volume is still too low to indicate any reversal.... and definitely does not indicate anything positive news upcoming... that is... things can still go either way... and maybe more punters r willing to take a bet with lower risk (i.e. lower price entry) ... lets just hope that their delayed annoucement will be a positive one for all RTL holders... good luck...
> ...




do u believe me now Constable? 

but... don't get me wrong... this is not what i want to see.. (i.e. a drop in SP) ... but.. just a reminder and warning for those who fall in love with their stock and fail to take negative factors into account accordingly (i.e. disregarding negative signs and only want to believe in positive) ... and as a consequence .... fail to take appropriate actions when necessary ... 

anyway... good luck ... and lets hope RTL would let u guys down in the end...


----------



## Ballsy (16 June 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

As a new member I have really enjoyed reading Constable and AZU comments and banter.

I have been a supporter of Ritracts for over 12 months although I have bought up big time in the last week (over 600000) at an average of 4.4 cents. I had relatively small holding prior to this due to cash flow issues etc.

Just wanted to say to Constable there are some other big believers out there....  hopefully we will find out in a couple of weeks just who is right. Azu you have made some good points as well I have to admit.

When the bad batch which obviously no one so coming occurred last year I think from memory the share went from circa 17 cents to 8 c in 24 hrs. I think that kicked the hell out of them and taken very long time to recover.

I can see 10-12 cents within hours of a good annnouncement and 3 cents if no one is signed up. I admit im a spec buyer but this share has great potential.


----------



## Bluebeard (26 June 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

I to have followed this debate, at times I considered jumping in but never did it. Anyway here was todays announcement.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00733220


----------



## azu (27 June 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Bluebeard,

Im happy to know that u didn't get "sucked" or "misled" into buying RTL as a result of Constable's over-optimistic posts on RTL....

I previously warned so many times that the announcement in regards to the contract is not looking good for RTL and warn others about the high risk involved with this company... however... i was accused of down-ramping, hidden-motives, etc etc ... but seriously... i was simply trying help more people aware of the bad situation surrounding RTL BEFORE it happens!! 

Well... i do hope that i did in fact helped someone in deciding NOT to buy RTL ... (sorry rocka1) .. 

I think everyone can learn from RTL that what delay in announcement can lead to ... and for the people who can catch this sign early and sell (even at a lost) ... u will be saving lots of cash at the end .... and getting out early is the key .. because the more u wait... the lower the SP goes... and the less likely u will want to let go which means u will be willing to sink with the ship if necessary ....  

I do not want to rub salt into the wound for Constable who had accused me of many things in the past during our debates ... and I just hope that u take this as a very valuable and costly experience .... i don't even want to know how much money u have pumped into this RTL .. topping up in addition to your 2% holdings at every stage of price drop from 0.9-0.8-0.7-0.6-0.5-0.4 ... and at the same time... trying hard to encourage others to do the same ...


----------



## Bluebeard (27 June 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Its true that your posts probably convinced me not to invest, in the end, i saved myself about 3 or 4 thousand dollars ... so thanks. I do feel badly for those who seem to have lost alot of money on this. Lets hope we can all make some dollars elsewhere.


----------



## rocka1 (28 June 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

HI AZU yes  i lost over $1000.00 got out at around .055 only held under 2 weeks, I lost faith when no announcement or info was coming. I loved the posts by you and constable, but in the end got way to risky, any good trader knows always, always have a stop loss in place no matter how good the stock is becoming emotionally attached to a stock is a definite no no in my opinion. rocka1


----------



## azu (29 June 2007)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

no problems bluebeard .... just shout me a beer next time hey??  ....
yes... i do feel the same way as u .... when i read the news... the first thing that came to my mind is .. oh no .... unfortunately... what i have been warning people about did in fact came true ... (although im not surprised because i have been saying all along that the delays aren't a good indication for the news to come ... and i could see this coming ...) 
well.. i just hope more people did get out before the news ... and for those that didn't ... well... they will just have to hope that the company will come up with a master restructuring plan (and convincing plan) to reduce the impact of the SP when it opens... but i doubt they would be able to come up with anything substantial because their crown jewel (i.e. auto-retractable syringe) has been essentially flushed down the drain because its non-commerical ... 

here is a link on an article on how the managing director Bill Nicklin who could not be reached for comment ... 
http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=159&ContentID=32563

as for rocka1... its nice to know that u got out ... and good to see that u r able to take in various factors in your decising making along the way ... and not simply becoming emotionally attached to a stock ... well.. in the end... u made a good move... nice one ...


----------



## Sean K (17 July 2008)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

This company is a sad and sorry tail of directors and management leading shareholders astray and why fundamental analysis can be fundamentally flawed. 

After a long and steady decline, on 15 June 07, the company brought out this announcement.



> Market Update June 2007
> 
> *Ritract is pleased to advise* that discussions are still on going with the 2 major international companies in regards to licensing our safety syringe technology for manufacture and global distribution. It has taken longer than first envisaged for both companies to finalise their evaluations and analyse the data to enable them to make informed decisions but it is hoped that we should receive an understanding of the direction both companies wish to pursue with Ritract by the end of June.




Ritract is *pleased to advise*. 

11 days later, into suspension. The 2 major companies didn't like their stuff.

2 July 07, director resignations.
25 Mar 08, New prospectus.
16 May, reinstated.
12 June, they turn into a mining company.

An extreme example, but its an example that no technology, or company is impervious to failure. 
It's not a great plan to put all your eggs in one basket when there's a risk or two. 
And, sometimes having a stop, even if you are a fundy, can be a good thing.


----------



## mr d (15 October 2008)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

oh no, a mining company?

have had a read of the constable threads, and wow, when money is envolved, the emotions kick in, and humans look for any positive spin to justify their thoughts ...

RTL = death!

so much for all the amazing research!!


----------



## maxmac (9 January 2010)

*Re: RTL - Ritract Limited*

Might be time to get back on this. Something is cooking. I can see the smoke but not the fire......YET

Cheers
Maxmac

PS No actually knowledge. It's just the vibe


----------

